# Where do you buy Calgon Water Softener?



## jdelilah

I have looked through the old threads to try and see if you've already discussed this, but I didn't find much mention of where you pick this magical stuff up! I live in the Portland, OR area, and I cannot for the life of me find it here. I went out of state in Oct. and found it at a random, expensive grocery store and only bought one box, but now that I've tried it on my dipes I wish I would have gotten every box they had! That stuff is amazing.

Here are the stores I have tried, with no luck: Target, Fred Myer, Walmart, Winco, QFC, and Hischool pharmacy. I feel like asking someone to order it for me. And calgon's 1 800 # was worthless: along the lines of "If you are a retail customer, we don't provide a list of vendors who stock our product." Also, about how much do you pay for it where you live? My box was about $7 in Utah, and it's pretty small. I want to make it last!

Thanks in advance! I'm very proud of myself, this is my first thread I've started. The dipe boards are so fun!


----------



## susanjp

I got mine beside the detergents in Walmart, but it is quite pricey - $5 for a smallish bottle. I got the liquid version rather than powder - did you try beside the liquids?

Susan


----------



## Artisan

I recently saw some of the powder at K-mart.


----------



## allformyboys

Walmart under the detergents and oxyclean! It was on the very bottom shelf one time and the very top shelf the next, I also got the liquid but it isn't at eye level. It is pricey though, it was like $6 for a bottle but worth it and you use very little. ~


----------



## Munchkins Mom

I hear a lot about the Calgon but what do you use it for?


----------



## 4boybarians

Quote:

_Originally posted by Munchkins Mom_
*I hear a lot about the Calgon but what do you use it for?*
It softens hard water which helps your detergent work better and rinse cleaner.

As for where, I've found it at Wal Mart and several grocery stores, but only in the liquid. I've never seen the powder at all.


----------



## jester

I usually get it at Safeway in the detergent section, but the pp's are right - it's usually on the top or bottom shelf. I have only found the powder, not the liquid. I have been able to find it at Fred Meyer though - I wonder why they're not stocking it in your area? I am in Seattle, btw.


----------



## jdelilah

Thanks so much, you guys! I found it at walmart tonight! I didn't even realize that it came in a liquid form, and there it was! I am so happy. It was just the little bottle ( I have it right here by me, it's 32 ounces and cost $4.76) but I am so relieved.

Perhaps it's unnessesary to wax poetic about a laundry product, but this stuff is liquid gold. It makes me feel like I can conquer any stink, any mess. (Hee-hee)I don't know how hard the water is in my area, it seems less hard than where we used to live, and I noticed that my diapers just seemed cleaner when we moved here, but every few washes I sprinkle a little Calgon in and they smell just like they should-like nothing. I have some of the white king powder but, in my opinion, it can't compare.








to you, jester. I grew up near Seattle, in the Bellevue area, and really missed the Northwest the last 10 or so years that I've been doing the college/ travel/ then husband's college thing. I'm glad to be back. I see you are new to "the commune" like me, welcome!!!

And thanks to all of you who posted and helped me!


----------



## jdelilah

oh, and Munchkins mom, there are lots of threads on here about stripping diapers, and I think Calgon is a good tool for that.


----------



## Kerrie

My walmart stopped carrying it.







Where else can I find it?


----------



## cj'smommy

I'm in the Chicago area and I've found it at Wal-Mart and Jewel (grocery store) which I think is also Albertson's in other states.


----------



## SpiralWoman

I just found it at our local grocery chain, HGHills. It was a 2lb box of powder for $5something. I think a lot of older folks shop @ this store, the Calgon was on the top shelf right next to the "20Mule Team Borax"








So, I can just use a little bit of powder each wash or I can use it to strip the dipes, right?


----------



## jdelilah

yeah, I think so. I mean, that's what I do. I always watch the rinsewater to make sure it isn't sudsing anymore, because I think that is what it does-draw out the old soap.

That sounds like an awesome price for it. Groovy!


----------

